# Construir detector de flama



## salvademon (Sep 27, 2008)

buenas tardes veran, he buscado por todos lados en google y pense exponer mi problema.
quisiera hacer un detector de flama ya sea a varilla o con fotoresistencia pero que sea sencillo.
es mas para un boiler ya que a veces se apaga y quisiera poder poner un circuito que corte el paso del gas cuando se apaga la flama con una solenoide.
espero me puedan ayudar con esto, cualquier sugerencia sera bien recibida
gracias a todos
p.d. ya cheque el post que mencion la varilla detectora pero no resulto, ya que debe ser mezclado el gas con algo mas para que la flma sea conductora. con solo gas no cierra el circuito
tengo nociones basicas de electronica


----------



## snowboard (Sep 27, 2008)

Hola, podrías usar un termistor.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Termistor

Por ejemplo: http://www.ictinternational.com.au/151237.htm

saludos


----------



## ELIUSM (Sep 27, 2008)

Hola!
Aqui tengo algo. Ahora no me di el tiempo de revisarlo para talvez incluir una explicación. Pero espero que sea algo que al menos te sirva para darte una idea, y no una bobada mia.
Saludos!


----------



## pepechip (Sep 28, 2008)

salvademon dijo:
			
		

> p.d. ya cheque el post que mencion la varilla detectora pero no resulto, ya que debe ser mezclado el gas con algo mas para que la flma sea conductora. con solo gas no cierra el circuito


Todas las calderas de gas ya sean a propano, butano o gas natural emplean este sistema, la intensidad que pasa por la varilla es muy pequeña, lo que desconozco es si funciona con DC o tienes que utilizar AC.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2008)

Aqui se comento algo al respecto

Detector de llama por ionizacion
Idea para cerrar valvula en caso de escapes de gas


----------



## fernandob (Sep 28, 2008)

Una vez me cayó algo de eso, usaba un T. ujt o algo así en la entrada, lo arregle . el asunto era que era parte de una caldera, calderón de un edificio ...

El único elemento sensor que usan para ver si se corto la llama ( y miren que cuando el quemador esta abierto sale gas a raudales) es esa sonda , leí la teoría y hice una prueba fácil: en la hornalla de gas de casa medí la resistencia o la corriente de una serie que hice , no recuerdo que, supongo que la R entre la carcaza de mi cocina y la llama, en el aire....y me daba un valor medible , así que la teoría funciona y si , es medible , la sonda de ionización lo que tiene de bueno es que apenas se va la llama lo detecta, la termo ........ (censado de temperatura) no es tan así por que queda caliente.

LO QUE SI ME IMPORTO es que me pareció horrible que semejante equipo use solo un elemento detector, a pesar de que había hecho la reparación le dije que no la hice, no le cobre y le devolví la placa.

NI REVERENDAMENTE LOCO quería cargar con esa responsabilidad, desde ese día no quiero saber nada de calderas, a veces voy a sótanos por otros temas que tienen calderas y veo en invierno esos quemadores escupiendo gas a lo loco y que tienen como protección unas reales porquerías..... en muchas cosas aquí en Argentina tenemos suerte .......


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 28, 2008)

Fernandob: La culpa no es de la sonda. Si no esta detectando (sea cual fuere el tipo de sonda) y el sistema no corta, es porque el sistema es malo.
A la sonda lo único que se le exige es resistencia a las condiciones de trabajo, confiabilidad en la señal (mucha diferencia entre 'llama' y 'no llama') e inmunidad a factores como suciedad, grasitud, oxidación... que podrían falsear la lectura. En ese sentido, la sonda de ionización es mas confiable que la de conductividad.

Las calderas de ese tamaño hacen toda una secuencia.
- Activan el ventilador unos segundos para expulsar los posibles gases.
- Abren la válvula de gas y hacen saltar chispa durante ~1s una sola vez.
- Si no hay detección de llama en 1-2s  se corta todo.

Si te seguía saliendo gas --> la sonda era inocente.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 28, 2008)

estoy de acuerdo con vos, incluso como la señal que sale de la sonda es muy debil el circuito debe ser sensible , por lo tanto sensible a ruidos.

en fin algo basico se llama: SISTEMA REDUNDANTE o sea 2 elementos distintos e independientes que detecten eso tan importante.....
no suelo verlo.

solo veo una plaqueta que da asco y las electrovalvulas cerca de lso quemadores (alguna vez he escuchado que alguna quedo pegada por el calor .....pegada, no abierta).
o que si quedo abierta el tecnico la anulo "provisoriamente " .......  

en fin........

yo no me meto, lo que he visto es un asco y mira que cuando reparan o reforman una caldera pasan fortunas, podrian tranquilamente hacer algo mejor.

les adjunto la unica proteccion o sensor de ionizacion de una caldera de edificio: 

saludos


----------



## asherar (Sep 28, 2008)

Me llamó la atención la afirmación: 





			
				salvademon dijo:
			
		

> p.d. ya cheque el post que mencion la varilla detectora pero no resulto, ya que debe ser mezclado el gas con algo mas *para que la flma sea conductora*. con solo gas no cierra el circuito


 Por lo tanto, le puse unos alambritos de alargue a las puntas del tester, y medí la resistencia de la llama de la hornalla de la cocina. Para mi sorpresa no se detecta conducción ni en la escala de 200 MOhm. 
El téster dudosamente pueda aplicar más de 9V (la batería siempre está más baja), pero igual, ALGO debería conducir. 
... 
Pero nop!


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 28, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> ... Por lo tanto, le puse unos alambritos de alargue a las puntas del tester, y medí la resistencia de la llama de la hornalla de la cocina. Para mi sorpresa no se detecta conducción ni en la escala de 200 MOhm.
> El téster dudosamente pueda aplicar más de 9V (la batería siempre está más baja), pero igual, ALGO debería conducir...


Las puntas alcanzaron a ponerse al rojo?

Para ver el efecto buscate un transformador de ~24V  (te circulan menos de 10uA)
Con alterna ves los dos tipos de deteccion: 
Por conductividad usando dos electrodos iguales y el tester en alterna.
Por rectificacion usando un solo electrodo y el tester en continua (el otro electrodo va cualquier parte metalica vinculada al quemador)

El problema de detectar conductividad es que si tenes un corto o perdidas de aislacion por mugre o humedad "te detecta llama"  mientras que por rectificacion no hay con que darle, ante cualquier anormalidad *no detecta nada* (porque no rectifica)


----------



## asherar (Sep 28, 2008)

Si, los alambritos eran de esos que vienen de a 20 en los cables de teléfono, 
con forrito de todos colores. Muy finitos se calentaron al toque. 
Voy a probar eso que decís.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 28, 2008)

yo ya no recuerdo como fue que hice la prueba....si CC o CA o que , pero funciono, con gas de la cocina de casa, gas de red.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 28, 2008)

Me fui hasta la cocina y arme un circuito de prueba quick&dirty y le saque unas fotos.

. Fuente de tension: Linea de 220V
. Sonda: Alambre galvanizado.
. Medidor de corriente: El tester pero en escala de voltaje, asi aprovecho los 10Meg de resistencia interna como limitadora de corriente.

Circuito:
. Negativo del tester a la fase de 220V
. Positivo del tester al alambre + pinza para no quemarme los dedos.
. El retorno es via la cañeria de gas (vinculada a tierra)

Prueba1:  Tester en DC
En la 1er foto esta la 'sonda' lejos de la llama.
En la 2da la sonda esta en la llama y el tester marca -58V (son 5.8uA) de continua.
En la 3era hago un corto con la hornalla y el tester marca 0. Obvio, como ya no rectifica no tengo componente continua.



Prueba2:  Tester en AC
En la 1er foto esta la 'sonda' lejos de la llama. Lo que marca el tester es debido a las capacidades parasitas.
En la 2da la sonda esta en la llama y el tester marca 96V (son 9.6uA) 
En la deteccion por conductividad no se usa esto, se usan dos electrodos inmersos en la llama, con lo que se aumenta bastante la conductividad porque tenes dos elementos al rojo emitiendo electrones.
En la 3era hago un corto con la hornalla y el tester marca los 220 de linea. Ese el el inconveniente de este metodo, si la conduvtividad disminuye por mugre,humedad te lo toma como llama.


----------



## asherar (Sep 28, 2008)

Si en los dos casos la alimentación es 220 V de AC, por qué se pone al rojo el alambre sobre la llama solo en las mediciones de AC y no en las de DC ? Es la posición del alambre ?

Todo parece indicar que, _aplicando pequeñas tensiones_ y sin ponerse al rojo el electrodo, la cantidad de iones liberados por la reacción de oxidación en la llama, es despreciable. 
Ni la reacción ni la temperatura garantizan la existencia de electrones libres para conducir corriente.
La emisión termoiónica de los alambres ya es otra cosa (_electrodo al rojo_).

Las tensiones que decís (24 V) y que evidentemente influyen, parecen estar relacionadas con el umbral de 
ionización del gas o del oxígeno. Se puede buscar algo en google sobre la combustion  del gas de la cocina, que seguramente se trata de combustión completa.

Viendo las energías de ionización de los elementos se ve que andan generalmente bastante arriba de 10 eV. 
En la tabla del enlace, se ve que el Oxígeno pierde el primer electrón para 1313 kJ/mol, que corresponde a:

```
1313000 J/mol = 1313000/1.6 1e19 eV/1E23 partículas
 = 1313000/1.6 1e-4 eV/partícula  = 131.3/1.6 eV/partícula
```
 ~ 80 eV/partícula.  (ver *)

Algo parecido debe pasar con la molécula de butano.
Este valor parece demasiado altos comparado con los 24 V de la fuente que sugerís, pero cuando hay 
muchas partículas con diferentes velocidades (distribución Maxwelliana de velocidades), algunas cuantas 
pueden superar el umbral de ionización. Con eso ya es suficiente para hacer que el gas sea conductor. 
Ya si le aplicás 220 V (AC o CC no importa), se va a notar seguro. El limite ahí te lo pone la R serie. 

El efecto es bien apreciable, salvo que siendo corrientes tan bajas también puede influir alguna corriente 
parásita en juego. 
Con menos resistencia serie se podría medir algo más de corriente, como para hacer más robusto el proceso y 
más fácil de detectar por un comparador. Digo, así nomás, solo viendo tus mediciones. 
Todo parece cerrar. Intresting !

* (Editado) En el circuito esto corresponde a aplicar una tensión de 80 V. 
El eV es la energía de un electrón al que se le aplica 1 V de potencial eléctrico.

En la Wiki siempre conviene mirar la versión en inglés del mismo tema.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 29, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Si en los dos casos la alimentación es 220 V de AC, por qué se pone al rojo el alambre sobre la llama solo en las mediciones de AC y no en las de DC ? Es la posición del alambre ?


Es casualidad. Como el alambre era grueso no se ponia al rojo en seguida. Se ve que a la tanda en DC la saque mas rapido.


----------



## BUSHELL (Oct 2, 2008)

Mi humilde aporte.

He recibido mucha ayuda de los foristas con respecto a este tema. 
A continuación, pongo un detector de llama, que compré en E.U. Funciona con 12 voltios así:
Alimentamos el circuito y no pasa nada. Luego, acercamos una llama, tal como se ve en la figura, y se activa el relé, se oye CLIck. Al alejar la llama, el relé vuelve a su estado original con otro click.

Este kit, funciona bajo el principio de conductividad de la llama, o sea necesita dos electrodos.
Ya Eduardo ha explicado las ventajas y desventajas. 

Según lo que he visto, comercialmente es mas usado el sistema que involucra un solo electrodo como sonda.
O sea, que se usa el principio de rectificación de la llama:
_"... aprovechando el efecto que entre el electrodo al rojo y la masa del quemador te queda formado un diodo, y solo detecta cuando hay rectificacion de la corriente.  Si se produce una perdida o un corto no detecta nada."_

Este texto entre comillas, tiene un _dueño_  a quien agradezco su invaluable ayuda.

Bueno, pues la cosa es que si se pudiese, ahora que hicieron mediciones, seria bueno que comentasemos un circuito sencillo, que active un relé, para poder cerrar la solenoide, en caso de escapes de gas, con este principio de _Rectificacion de la corriente_.
Fuente: 12 voltios.

Yo lo intenté, pero no pude hacer funcionar el relay, quiza por la ubicacion del electrodo. Pero, os juro, que puse la sonda, tal como la ubicó Eduardo.

Por ahora, el circuito que pongo, funciona, aun con las mas miserables de las llamitas, de un fosforo incluso.

En el siguiente post, va el esquema


----------



## fernandob (Oct 2, 2008)

te hago una consulta, esas 2 R que estan de sondas, ya las habia visto, negro en el medio y amarillos a los lados.
y me dan cero ohms....
que son ?
una L ?


----------



## asherar (Oct 2, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> te hago una consulta, esas 2 R que estan de sondas, ya las habia visto, negro en el medio y amarillos a los lados.
> y me dan cero ohms....
> que son ?
> una L ?



Yo me juego que son resistencias de 470k ... No es negro sino violeta ...


----------



## BUSHELL (Oct 3, 2008)

Las resistencias que hacen de sondas, no hacen falta. Yo de sondas, usé dos clavitos de hierro y ya.

Bueno, hay otra consideración que creo se debe tener en cuenta. Según mis investigaciones, el material usado comercialmente para las sondas, es Kanthal. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanthal.

_Kanthal, es una aleacion compuesta principalmente por hierro y cromo (20–30 %), aluminio (4–7,5 %). Kanthal fue desarollado por Hans von Kantzow en Hallstahammar. En el año 1931 la compañia Kanthal AB inicio su fabricación. El nombre "Kanthal" está compuesto de Kantzow y Hallstahammar. La aleación tiene la propiedad de soportar altas temperaturas manteniendo una gran resistencia eléctrica. Por esto, es frecuentemente usada en hornos.
_



No sé si su composición molecular influirá en la detección de la llama, personalmente no lo creo. Lo que sí sé , es que todos llevan sondas de ese material. Por lo menos eso me dijeron.

A continuación, un esquema, de un circuito que es un detector de llama, por el principio de Rectificación de la corriente. El camino de descarga de la fase, es el mismo cuerpo del quemador, ya que éste, está en contacto con los caños de conducción del gas. Si no lo está, toca conectarle un cable,  expresamente.

El asunto es que solo toca retocarlo un poco, para que funcione. Si toco la sonda con el dedo, se activa el relé. Si lo someto a fuego, no se activa. La sonda usada fué una varillita de hierro común.

A ver si nos animamos.


----------



## BUSHELL (Mar 18, 2009)

Hola.. , revivo este tema.

Para no extenderme, Imaginen un circuito (Sensor) que siempre trabaja, sensando. Pero este circuito, no puede operar inmediatamente, sino unos 5 segundos después, luego de que estabilice la condición. Cuando sensa, entrega 12 v, los mismos con los que se alimenta.
Si no sensa, es porque algo anda mal, y lo que tiene que ocurrir es que se debe interrumpir inmediatamente un flujo de gas (adivinaron, es un sensor de llama, je,je,je). Entonces, lo mejor era cortar la alimentación de la solenoide.

Entonces, con esta introducción, pueden entender el gráfico que adjunto.

El motivo de mi consulta, es cómo hago para reemplazar el relé 1, pues en el proceso que hace, trabaja mucho, abriendo y cerrando sus contactos.

O mejor, reemplazar los dos relevos en una especie de Estado Sólido, que no tenga partes móviles.

Aunque el relé 2, es poco lo que trabaja.

No está representado un pequeño delay, que lo que hace es retrasar la “aparición” de los 12V en el contacto NC (Ver Relé 1) y así quede formado digamos la “trampa”, por si ocurre el temido evento: La inexistencia de llama.

Lo hice así, pues no se me ocurrió otra cosa, pero algo mejor quizá se les ocurra a uds. 

En otras palabras: Hacer un arreglo con optos, scr, triac, lo que sea, que permita desconectar la alimentación de 110VAC, en caso de que el circuito sensor, no sense (no llama…no 12 voltios a su salida). Recuerden que el sensor de llama, entra al escenario unos 5 seg, después, de lo contrario, el circuito de seguridad, cortaría todo inmediatamente, sin dar tiempo siquiera de prender ni un poquito..

Gracias por cualquier idea que puedan darme.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 18, 2009)

Si el circuito sensor de llama es el esquema que pusiste antes, te conviene incorporar ahi mismo el retardo de activacion y usar un solo relay para activar la solenoide. 
Como implementarlo?  Eso depende de hasta donde se puede modificar lo que ya tenes.


Tambien podria usarse un triac para activar directamente la solenoide, el 'problema' es la seguridad. Si por algun motivo se jode el triac, salvo que haya habido un corto violento, se pone en corto --> te queda activada siempre la solenoide.


El dibujo que pusiste con la conexion de los relays, te queda poco seguro. Tenes que dar vuelta la logica y conectar la solenoide al normal abierto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2009)

En un caso así se emplea seguridad redundante con el lema "Lo que sobra NO molesta", una parte trabaja en forma permanente (Triac por ejemplo) y otra en caso de falla general (Relee), de esta forma si un componente falla el otro garantiza que no explote todo.
El triac abre y cierra la electroválvula y el relee desconecta todo al detectar una anomalía, incluso la electroválvula.


----------



## BUSHELL (Mar 18, 2009)

El circuito del sensor flame, es el que puse antes, correcto, *Eduardo.*
La valvula solenoide es de 110 VAC.

Lo que pasa es que después de pensarlo mucho, pero mucho, fue la unica manera que pude implementarlo y ya ven uds que tiene “errores” de concepto y lógica. Los contactos del sensor flame, se cierran apenas se presenta la llama y yo usé esos contactos, tal como vieron en en la grafica..

Primero debe haber salida de gas y chispa…..hasta ahí no hay modo de usar los contactos del sensor flame, por el “orden” de los sucesos. Los contactos de este sensor, se cierran despúes y debian ser usados para la seguridad, pero no se me ocurrió otra manera. 
Como dices,  *Fogonazo*, sería lo ideal, pero no logro darle forma, para que sean estos contactos los que comanden todo, incluso la electroválvula.

Efectivamente, un optotriac esta comandando la solenoide: optotriac, relé2 y solenoide, en ese orden.  Y es muy peligroso, por lo que dicen.

Quizá no tengo claro el "esquema" de sucesos. Una mano más?


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 21, 2009)

Incorporar el retardo al detector que tenias es nada mas agregar un timer (con lo que sea) con diodo que te active el transistor del relay.
Pero para ser sincero, esa solucion no me gusta, porque usando compuertas CMOS schmitt-trigger queda mas sencillo y con mayores posibilidades (porque te sobran compuertas).

Por ejemplo (ver dibujo), usando *una sola compuerta* del CD4093 (4 NANDs schmitt trigger) ya tenes deteccion_de_llama+retardo_de_conexion ( a la salida: transistor+relay)


Sobre eso tenes variantes (no dibujadas). Aprovechando las compuertas sobrantes y pocos elementos mas (circuito impreso sencillo) podes indicar con un led verde la presencia de llama (no se corresponde con la solenoide) y con otro rojo que parpadee en la situacion de error (no hay llama --> rajemos)




Nota:
La R de 4.7Meg  varia segun la sensibilidad que haga falta (por seguridad no debe ser 'demasiado' sensible)
La R de 470K y el C de 10uF son la temporizacion de conexion.
Los condensadores de 100n filtran la alterna pero como introducen un retardo en la deteccion no conviene agrandarlos ni achicarlos mucho.


----------



## BUSHELL (Mar 23, 2009)

Sí, correcto, el uso de compuertas y bichos similares, será la segunda versión, la mejorada.

El asunto, es qué hacer con los contactos que cierra el sensor flame...qué hago circular a través de ellos y hacia dónde.

Se me ha ocurrido que estos contactos establezcan la alimentación del opto....cuando no haya llama, el opto y sus componentes asociados, (Triac) cierren la solenoide y ese sea la seguridad del sistema.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 23, 2009)

El retardo lo incorporas al circuito que ya tenes, son tres componentes mas.  (es poco, pero ya me gusta mas con compuertas  )

Cuando energizas el sensor de llama, durante ~5"  te mantiene pegado el relay y eso te habilita la solenoide. Si pasado ese tiempo no hay llama, despega el relay.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2009)

Algo de cada posteo estuve leyendo salteado.

Ya hace 40 años eso se usaba en los pilotos de calderas industriales que eran a petróleo crudo, en esa época inclusive las de los edificios lo eran.

La llama se comporta cómo un díodo con una R en serie y otra en paralelo pero díodo al fin.
Industrialmente no se usaban ópticos, ni siquiera UV porque el hollín del petróleo los anulaba rápido.

Los protectores por termocupla hacían que terminara en enchastre el petróleo inyectado.

Así que usaban ésta propiedad "díodo", funcionaban dentro de una "ventana" y verificaban que en el otro sentido hubiera menos conducción. Como seguridad adicional !

.


----------



## BUSHELL (Mar 24, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> El retardo lo incorporas al circuito que ya tenes, son tres componentes mas.
> Cuando energizas el sensor de llama, durante ~5"  te mantiene pegado el relay y eso te habilita la solenoide. Si pasado ese tiempo no hay llama, despega el relay.


Entiendo que el retardo, es para que el sensor flame solo reciba alimentación unos 5 seg después de que exista la llama. Así le damos tiempo que "capte" la llama y se cierren los contactos del relay. Y que los contactos del relay son para alimentar los 110 vac de la valvula.
Así, ante la ausencia de llama, se abrirán los contactos y se cerrará la válvula. 
Bien. Pero, para que haya llama, primero tuvo que abrirse la valvula.
Y con el retardo, no se abrirá justo en el momento que llegue la chispa. Por lo tanto, no habrá nunca llama…. 

Ese es el dilema.

A menos que lo que haga que se abra la válvula, en el primer momento, dure unos segundos (Delay off)y luego desaparezca. Pero que antes que desaparezca, sea relevada por una alimentación que dependa de los contactos del sensor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2009)

Bushell , te doy los pasos de un control de caldera comercial.

Cuando pulsas encendido:

1º) Enciende la turbina del forzador de aire del quemador, durante aprox 15 segundos. Ésto es para ventear o ventilar el interior de la caldera y el tiraje en caso de una eventual pérdida y acumulación de gas, evitando así una explosión.

2º) Abre la electroválvula chica del piloto simultaneamente con un chispero de AT. durante unos 10 segundos. Si enciende sigue, si no enciende, corta y vuelve a 1º y  repite éste ciclo 5 veces y finalmente quedará en espera. Si enciende pasa a 3º

3º) Enciende turbina forzadora junto con la electroválvula grande del quemador (actualmente en Argentina está reglamentado por seguridad el empleo de dos electroválvulas, una a continuación de la otra, bobinas en paralelo) y queda a disposición del control de temperatura que mandará los encendidos y apagados.

.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 24, 2009)

Al incorporar la temporizacion al detector las conexiones de los relays cambian. A esto es lo que apuntaba.

Creo que en tus aplicaciones no hay forzadores, si los hubiera tendrias que temporizar solamente la habilitacion.


----------



## jorge quartino (Jul 15, 2009)

quería hacer un aporte, la varilla de kantal se utiliza con C. A. porque se usa el efecto de rectificación para detectar la llama y no el de conducción porque podría falsamente indicar como presencia de llama en un cortocicuito, la corriente que circula s muy baja y los detectores comerciales tienen una impedancia muy alta( varios Mohms ) antes de entrar a un par de transistores que gobiernen un relay. tambien la tensión que los alimenta es alta hay de 110V y de 220V a fin que la corriente sea mas alta y la diferencia entre deteccion de llama o no sea mayor (por ej 220v sin llama con llama 50V)
Bueno espero que les pueda ser útil


----------



## riar (Sep 15, 2009)

Bien Jorge,, fue de gran utilidad tu comentario, no sabia que trabajaban AC,, te agradecería muchísimo si publicaras algún circuito detector de llama para varilla de kantal ..ya que estuve probando algunos circuitos pero no me funcionaron..... bueno. desde ya muchísimas gracias un fuerte abrazo desde Paraguay..


----------



## borreguito (Mar 21, 2010)

Gracias por el diagrama. Yo si le voy a sacar provecho.

En mi trabajo  usamos mucho gas. Usamos tarjetas electrónicas de firma alemana y están bien caras.  Si alguien está interesado en procesos de encendido y fallas de quemadores pueden consultarme.

Es importante que se tenga avance en controladores usando sensores de flama, una buena flama en mi caso es cuando mi microamperímetro me registra de 10 a 15 microamperes.


----------



## FriedChip (Jun 3, 2010)

BUSHELL, me preguntaba si habias llegado a la solución. Yo también estoy intentando montar algo similar con retardo en la detección. Alguien ha probado el circuito que ha posteado Eduardo con la puerta NAND schmitt trigger? Quiero montarlo pero como es eso de que vaya a fase 110Vac y 12 V? Gracias aver si alguien puede arrojar algo de luz.

De cuánto es el trafo del circuito que has posteado BUSHELL? Ya que BUSHELL parece perdido en combate, alguien sabe de que marca es la placa esa de USA? Me gustaría hacerme con una. Gracias.


----------



## Alcedos (Jul 20, 2010)

El detector de flama lo he encontrado en www.bakatronics.com. He pedido uno y voy a ver si me sirve...


----------



## FriedChip (Jul 20, 2010)

Alcedos dijo:


> El detector de flama lo he encontrado en www.bakatronics.com. He pedido uno y voy a ver si me sirve...



Gracias por la ayudita amigo, me voy a pedir uno ahora mismo.  Está bien de precio además.


----------



## dukex (Nov 10, 2010)

Una preguntica BUSHELL, de cuanto es el transformador T1  que aparece en el diagrama del detector?? será que eleva los 12V a 120V?  

un saludo.


----------



## FriedChip (Nov 10, 2010)

dukex dijo:


> Una preguntica BUSHELL, de cuanto es el transformador T1  que aparece en el diagrama del detector?? será que eleva los 12V a 120V?
> 
> un saludo.



Sí, a 200 más bien.


----------



## BUSHELL (Nov 19, 2010)

Este es el circuito de sensor de llama, probado exitosamente.

Se basa en el principio de rectificación, no de conductividad. Leer el post completo.

Los componentes C1, R18 y D10, forman un temporizador, que lo que hacen es cerrar los contactos del relé, de manera forzada digamoslo así, durante unos segundos, mientras la llama se estabiliza. Pasado ese tiempo, el relé debe permanecer con sus contactos cerrados, pero ya por acción de la llama, no del temporizador.

Por los contactos del relé, se puede poner la alimentación de la válvula solenoide.

Los SW, eran para efectos del simulador con el livewire.

(Para que funcione, la llama debe ser poderosa, no basta la de un encendedor de cigarrillos, de una cerilla . Llama de un quemador de gas).

Muchas gracias a todos por los aportes, en especial a Eduardo y mis más sinceras disculpas a los que me preguntaron y no respondí. No me había dado cuenta de las preguntas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2010)

BUSHELL dijo:


> Este es el circuito de sensor de llama, probado ....


Veo que continuas con tu idea de prender fuego a toda Colombia. Ver el archivo adjunto 43064

! ! Bien por ti y tu empeño ¡ ¡

*Off Topic*

! Buen aporte ¡


----------



## BUSHELL (Nov 19, 2010)

El fuego...como me gusta el fuego!!!!!!



El empeño, la dedicación,  preguntar a quien sabe...y agradecer.


----------



## FriedChip (Nov 22, 2010)

BUSHELL dijo:


> Este es el circuito de sensor de llama, probado exitosamente.
> 
> Se basa en el principio de rectificación, no de conductividad. Leer el post completo.
> 
> ...



Supongo que en ese esquema falta un transformador y un oscilador para conseguir esos 80V a 60Hz, ¿no?. Suponiendo que quieras alimentarlo a 12V, claro. Yo tenía pensado alimentarlo desde la red y después con un regulador sacar los 12V, ¿cómo lo ves?.  ¿Es válido para una encimera de cocina a gas? (Lo pregunto por lo que comentas de la llama poderosa). Gracias maestro.


----------



## BUSHELL (Nov 22, 2010)

Etxebe dijo:


> Supongo que en ese esquema falta un transformador y un oscilador para conseguir esos 80V a 60Hz, ¿no?.
> 
> Suponiendo que quieras alimentarlo a 12V, claro. Yo tenía pensado alimentarlo desde la red y después con un regulador sacar los 12V, ¿cómo lo ves?.  ¿Es válido para una encimera de cocina a gas? (Lo pregunto por lo que comentas de la llama poderosa). Gracias maestro.



Yo uso un transformador que me hacen a medida. Tiene dos secundarios: uno de 80 VAC y 20 mA y otro de 10 VAC y 1 A. (Creo que es mucho 1 A, pero buehh). Entonces aplicas los 80 VAC en los puntos que ves en el diagrama y los 12 VDC (10 VAC+puente rectificador+filtro) en los puntos correspondientes.

Alimentarlo desde la Red, creo que es válido, para "reemplazar" los 80 VAC, aunque de todos modos vas a necesitar rectificar para lograr los 12 VDC.
Hummm, además creo que alimentarlo desde la red, tiene el problema que si volteas el enchufe conectado a la red, la fase te quede donde no sea debido y es posible que no te detecte.
Si prefieres usar solo como fuente 12 VDC, vas a necesitar, como tu dices, un oscilador que te eleve el voltaje. Recomiendo usar voltajes superiores a 15 VAC, pues, como lo explicaba Eduardo en post anteriores, condiciones como grasitud, mugre, etc, van a ser dectectados como llama, con los peligros que esto trae. Mejor voltajes "altos" para que la rectificación que hace la llama, sea hecha por por buena llama, y no una llama mediocre o un pedazo de mugre carbonizada.

Yo probé en cocinas domésticas, donde hago el almuerzo, y funcionó perfectamente.



Saludos.


----------



## FriedChip (Nov 23, 2010)

Me surge otra duda a la hora de montarlo, a ver si me la puedes aclarar. ¿El electrodo que va sumergido en la llama va conectado a R3 y aplicas los 80V AC en la base del fuego? Había visto en otros montajes aplicar los 80V antes del electrodo y unir la base del fuego al cero de nuestra placa. Si tienes fotos del montaje ya hecho o el pcb te lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## BUSHELL (Nov 23, 2010)

Etxebe dijo:


> Me surge otra duda a la hora de montarlo, a ver si me la puedes aclarar. ¿El electrodo que va sumergido en la llama va conectado a R3 y aplicas los 80V AC en la base del fuego? Había visto en otros montajes aplicar los 80V antes del electrodo y unir la base del fuego al cero de nuestra placa. Si tienes fotos del montaje ya hecho o el pcb te lo agradecería mucho.



Sí, el electrodo va conectado a R3. O sea, R3 termina en una pista de cobre de ahi va a una bornera, de ahí va un cable resistente que finalmente conecta al electrodo. Los dos cables con 80 VAC que salen del trafo, se aplican asi: uno va al circuito tal como viste (Se unen con 12VDC) y el otro va al chasis del quemador. Como el chasis del quemador entra en contacto con el fuego, entonces técnicamente se puede decir que entre el electrodo sensor de llama y el chasis del quemador, se forma ese "diodo invisible".... se entiende? Me imagino que tu expresión "base del fuego" se refiere a lo que yo llamo chasis del quemador.

Saludos.


----------



## FriedChip (Nov 30, 2010)

Se entiende perfectamente, y sí me refería al quemador. Gracias de nuevo estoy montando el circuito ya os diré.


----------



## dukex (Dic 2, 2010)

Hola de nuevo, 
Gracias a la información compartida por todos empecé a fabricar el detector para una aplicación de llama pulsante desde 1Hz a 7Hz, con los elementos que yo tengo en mi taller o que puedo conseguir fácilmente, quisiera saber si alguien puede guiarme al respecto:


-generador de pulsos a 150V 20kHz, es el utilizado en las pantallas LCD electroluminicense de muy baja corriente. Esta será la señal que pasará atravez de la llama.

-filtro pasabajos de 4orden con lm124 Fc=10Hz con alimentacion positiva +32VDC. ganancia 0.7


Realizando pruebas con el osciloscopio y el generador El-driver  se observó como  aumentaba la componente DC en la señal(150VAC-20kHz)  cuando habia presencia de llama. Con la herramienta online para diseño de filtros del sitio web de NATIONAL SEMI...  se ingresaron todos los parametros del filtro requerido y   se realizó una simulacion que muestra una componente DC  en la señal(150VAC-20kHz) debido a que es una señal PAR. 

la salida del filtro va hacia la entrada analoga de un microcontrolador

voy a montar el circuito  y les cuento.


----------



## INGECORTES (Mar 30, 2011)

BUSHELL dijo:


> Este es el circuito de sensor de llama, probado exitosamente.
> 
> Se basa en el principio de rectificación, no de conductividad. Leer el post completo.
> 
> ...



Hola , Mi nombre es Armando, deseo hacer un detector de llama para 14 quemadores infrarrojos,  deseo saber si el dispositivo que propones lo puedo poner a dos metros del equipo, es decir afectaria la distancia al sensor ?  disculpa mi ignorancia. Y tambien deseo hacer un transformador de ignicion para los 14 quemadores  obviamente el presupuesto no es muy alto obvio tampoco muy bajo. Me podrias ayudar ? Gracias 


Att


----------



## BUSHELL (Mar 31, 2011)

Hola:

El sensor debe estar cerca de la llama, sumergido en ella. Imposible que sense a tanta distancia. El sensor, entiéndeme, es un electrodo, una varilla, pues. Creo que podrías hacer una varilla larga, debidamente aislada, con porcelanas y ensayar así a una distancia de dos metros.


Para la ignición, depende del tipo de tus quemadores, la distancia entre ellos, etc. He visto en youtube que encienden varios quemadores con una sola ignición y la llama se "riega" por los demás. O una quemador como los tipo Flauta, que tan solo dándole chispa en un punto, la llama se riega por todos los demás huequitos. Es cuestíón de ensayar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2011)

BUSHELL dijo:


> ...El sensor debe estar cerca de la llama, sumergido en ella. Imposible que sense a tanta distancia. El sensor, entiéndeme, es un electrodo, una varilla, pues. Creo que podrías hacer una varilla larga, debidamente aislada, con porcelanas y ensayar así a una distancia de dos metros.



Creo que lo que quiere hacer es poner a algunos metros del quemador la parte de detección y dejar los electrodos dentro de la llama.
Si ese fuera el caso, se podría intentar colocar un cable blindado (Apantallado) desde los electrodos hasta la placa.


----------



## INGECORTES (Abr 2, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Creo que lo que quiere hacer es poner a algunos metros del quemador la parte de detección y dejar los electrodos dentro de la llama.
> Si ese fuera el caso, se podría intentar colocar un cable blindado (Apantallado) desde los electrodos hasta la placa.




Gracias por tu respuesta , si lo que deseo hacer es dejar las tarjetas dentro de un tablero a dos metros de distancia mas o menos, y el electrodo dentro  de la llama. Por cierto ya arme el circuito que propones, queria hacerte una pregunta  que pasa si en vez de 80 vac le pongo 100 o 110  o 220 ? aunque creoq ue con 220 V quearia pasando corriente puesto que la otra linea iria a la carcaza del quemador o estoy equivocado? En este foro se pueden colocar datos de uno como correos, cel,, o no? 

Att

Armando Cortes



Fogonazo dijo:


> Creo que lo que quiere hacer es poner a algunos metros del quemador la parte de detección y dejar los electrodos dentro de la llama.
> Si ese fuera el caso, se podría intentar colocar un cable blindado (Apantallado) desde los electrodos hasta la placa.




Para la ignicion, encontre un modulo de encendido,, supereconomico pero no oscila con rapidez, y encontre otro importado tambien economico, pero no lo hay en el mercado, conclusion estoy intentando hacerlo oscilar mas rapido cambiado dos condensadores no polarizados ( de polieter les dicen en las tiendas electronicas) y una resistencia , les voy a subir el esquema y escucho ideas con toda humildad. 


Att

Armando Cortes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2011)

INGECORTES dijo:


> Hola , Mi nombre es Armando, deseo hacer un detector de llama para 14 quemadores infrarrojos, deseo saber si el dispositivo que propones lo puedo poner a dos metros del equipo, es decir afectaria la distancia al sensor ? disculpa mi ignorancia. Y tambien deseo hacer un transformador de ignicion para los 14 quemadores obviamente el presupuesto no es muy alto obvio tampoco muy bajo. Me podrias ayudar ? Gracias
> Att


 

 Si es obligatorio estar a dos metros podría ser con sensores infrarrojos ópticos enfocados con alguna lentecilla a cada calefactor.

Para el encendido de los quemadores te recomiendo 3 de esos encendidos de las cocinas a gas que tienen 5 salidas independientes (4 hornallas + horno) , solo necesitan una conección a la corriente y un pulsador. Ya están hechos , funcionan muy bién y no son caros.


Saludos !


----------



## INGECORTES (Abr 4, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si es obligatorio estar a dos metros podría ser con sensores infrarrojos ópticos enfocados con alguna lentecilla a cada calefactor.
> 
> Para el encendido de los quemadores te recomiendo 3 de esos encendidos de las cocinas a gas que tienen 5 salidas independientes (4 hornallas + horno) , solo necesitan una conección a la corriente y un pulsador. Ya están hechos , funcionan muy bién y no son caros.
> 
> ...



GRACIAS 

Por tu aporte , te comento, los encendidos d e cocina d e gas,,,funcionan bien apra las estufas , pero para los quemadores infrarrojos que tengo no,,la chisap es muy lenta ,, consegui uno brasilero y la chisap es rapida y fuerte, pero no lo estan trayendo, entonces decidi desarmar uno de lso que consigo y estoy intentando cambiarle algun componente para que oscile mas rapido , y si son economicos, valen 10 000pesps colombianos , mas o menso 5 dolares americanos,, en cuanto a los sensores infrarrojos opticos no em los han oferecido no se sin comerciales aqui,, y que tanto cuestan, porque le tengo que poner el sistema a 14 quemadores. Voy a probar sino se me pierde la señal,,, del sensor a dos metros,,,, como funcionan las termocuplas. Sigo esperando aportes. 

Att

Armando Cortes

DISCULPA LA MOLESTIA, hasta ahora veo que eres de Argentina yo encontre una empresa halla que hace una termocuplas que hace la funcion de deteccion de llama, y tienen encendidos piezoelectricos sera mucho pedirte si me puedes averiguar el costo es que no me he podido comunicar desde aqui, la pag es www.eitar.com te lo agradeceria y en lo que te pueda colaborar con gusto. 

Att
Armando Cortes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2011)

El link no te funcionaba porque te faltaba el .ar  http://www.eitar.com.ar/

Haceles tu consulta por aquí : http://www.eitar.com.ar/index.php/spanish/contacto-mainmenu-3

Saludos !


----------



## INGECORTES (Abr 4, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El link no te funcionaba porque te faltaba el .ar  http://www.eitar.com.ar/
> 
> Haceles tu consulta por aquí : http://www.eitar.com.ar/index.php/spanish/contacto-mainmenu-3
> 
> Saludos !



MUCHAS GRACIAS , 
En cuanto al encendido que me funciona es el que esta en este link www.invensysappliance.com.br/pdf/ignetron_espn.pdf pero aqui no lo estan trayendo, por casualidad no tienes un diagram electrico, porque los que estoy mejorando solo he conseguido aumentar la fuerza  de la chispa y muy poca rapidez. 

Att 

Armando Cortes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2011)

Fijate que ese modelo de encendido del pps tiene variantes de hasta 8 salidas.

Y de 4 , 8 , 15 y hasta 30 chispas por segundo.

Los circuitos son muy similares al "electrificador de alambrados" , "electrificador de cerca" o al "flash estroboscópico"

Algo así , podés jugar con los valores.





Saludos !


----------



## INGECORTES (Abr 4, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que ese modelo de encendido del pps tiene variantes de hasta 8 salidas.
> 
> Y de 4 , 8 , 15 y hasta 30 chispas por segundo.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu respuesta ,, 

Fijate el que venden que la chisa es lenta trae dos condensadores dos diodos, y tres resistencias , y las bobinas para las seis salidas ,,, cambie los condensadores y las resistencias y mejoro la chispa y un poco la velocidad,,, peor aun no es suficiente , tiene una resitencia de 10M  que opinas de poner una mas elevada? Ya les envio la foto.



			
				INGECORTES dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por tu respuesta ,,
> 
> Fijate el que venden que la chisa es lenta trae dos condensadores dos diodos, y tres resistencias , y las bobinas para las seis salidas ,,, cambie los condensadores y las resistencias y mejoro la chispa y un poco la velocidad,,, peor aun no es suficiente , tiene una resitencia de 10M  que opinas de poner una mas elevada? Ya les envio la foto.





HOLA , LES ENVIO LAS FOTOS. Escucho ideas. Gracias a todos. 

Att

Armando Cortes



			
				INGECORTES dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por tu respuesta ,,
> 
> Fijate el que venden que la chisa es lenta trae dos condensadores dos diodos, y tres resistencias , y las bobinas para las seis salidas ,,, cambie los condensadores y las resistencias y mejoro la chispa y un poco la velocidad,,, peor aun no es suficiente , tiene una resitencia de 10M  que opinas de poner una mas elevada? Ya les envio la foto.
> 
> ...



HOLA , LES ENVIO LAS FOTOS. Escucho ideas. Gracias a todos. 

Att

Armando Cortes[/QUOTE]


----------



## INGECORTES (Abr 10, 2011)

GRACIAS BUSHELL, 
El sensor funciona bien lo unicoq ue hize fue cambiar la posicion del colector y emisor en dos transitores, y asi me funciono bien, y probe que sensara a dos metros y todo funciono. Muy agradecido, voy  a subir las fotos del sensor de llama armado y el de el generador de chispa. Por otro lado , ahora tengo otro problema y es el siguiente : 

Necesito fabricar un  equipo o sistema que me detecte particulas metalicas , ceramicas oo plasticas  dentro de alimentos como las aarepas o empanadas o similares, el espesor de estas maximo son 70 mm estan fabricadas basicamente de maiz trigo papà, arroz..

Espero su valiosa ayuda . 
Att

Edwin A Cortes 






BUSHELL dijo:


> Este es el circuito de sensor de llama, probado exitosamente.
> 
> Se basa en el principio de rectificación, no de conductividad. Leer el post completo.
> 
> ...


----------



## elcp474 (May 13, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Incorporar el retardo al detector que tenias es nada mas agregar un timer (con lo que sea) con diodo que te active el transistor del relay.
> Pero para ser sincero, esa solucion no me gusta, porque usando compuertas CMOS schmitt-trigger queda mas sencillo y con mayores posibilidades (porque te sobran compuertas).
> 
> Por ejemplo (ver dibujo), usando *una sola compuerta* del CD4093 (4 NANDs schmitt trigger) ya tenes deteccion_de_llama+retardo_de_conexion ( a la salida: transistor+relay)
> ...




Holas a todos! Reviviendo este tema nuevamente quisiera hacer una preguntica...
1.- ¿Se mezcla la fase de los 110v con los 12v? o ¿de dónde salen esos 12V?
2.- si alguien fuere tan amable de explicarme el funcionamiento del circuito

Saludos y  gracias!....


----------



## Eduardo (May 13, 2011)

_1.- ¿Se mezcla la fase de los 110v con los 12v?_

Si

_o ¿de dónde salen esos 12V?_

De la fuente que le pongas. Según el consumo del circuito completo te convendrá trafo, fte capacitiva o resistiva.

_2.- si alguien fuere tan amable de explicarme el funcionamiento del circuito_

Un electrodo sumergido en la llama se comporta como un diodo, un diodo horrible pero diodo al fin. 
Como eso solamente se va a activar cuando en la entrada tengas una tensión *con componente continua* , resulta insensible a pérdidas por mugre o humedad.


----------



## elcp474 (May 13, 2011)

Gracias Eduardo, y si, fijate me di cuenta que los 12V solo alimentan al Schmitt Trigger. Y si, tienes razón, la varilla (sonda, electrodo o como sea) al estar rectificando no importa entonces que se mezcle ese voltaje (el AC) con el DC alimentador del circuito.


----------



## INGECORTES (May 13, 2011)

Gracias  a todos , por la ayuda que me presatron les voy a montar una foto de como lo hize y funciona bien,,, Mil gracias 

Att

Edwin A Cortes 





elcp474 dijo:


> Gracias Eduardo, y si, fijate me di cuenta que los 12V solo alimentan al Schmitt Trigger. Y si, tienes razón, la varilla (sonda, electrodo o como sea) al estar rectificando no importa entonces que se mezcle ese voltaje (el AC) con el DC alimentador del circuito.


----------



## elcp474 (May 13, 2011)

INGECORTES dijo:


> Gracias  a todos , por la ayuda que me presatron les voy a montar una foto de como lo hize y funciona bien,,, Mil gracias
> 
> Att
> 
> Edwin A Cortes



A que bien! Mira y de paso cuentanos como lo hiciste y que circuito usaste, que problemas te surguieron, como cuanto gastaste....no se!, algo que pueda servirnos a todos.
De las experiencias se aprende!


----------



## INGECORTES (May 14, 2011)

Bueno el procedimeinto relmente  es sencillo, despues de uno apropiarse de el , pero la verdad para este circuito lei mucho, yo no lo diseñe, pero me toco leer bastante para entenderlo un poco porque yo soy neofito en la electronica. 
PROBLEMAS : Mas bien ninguno solo era de poner atencion al plano, y hacer pruebas  los componentes se consiguen facilmente  el costo de todos los componentes no subio a 10000 pesos Colombianos al cambio de hoy (Mayo15 2011)  unos 5 dolares americanos. 
Para la deteccion de la flama utilize una bujia  de moto modificada ,descubriendo su electrodo uns 9 milimetros, utilize cable siliconado  para conectar la bujia a la tarjeta  hize la prueba con 20 metros de distancia y funciono bien, claro yo solo necesitaba unos 4 metros. y de la foto de la tarjeta les prometo que la subo mas tarde . AHORA NECESITO HACER UN DETECTOR DE PARTICULAS PLASTICAS, Y LA GAMA MAS AMPLIA DE MATERIALES QUE PUEDA DETECTAR PARA REVISAR ALIMENTOS HECHOS (EMPANADAS-AREPAS) Cualquier ayuda con gusto la recibire.  

Un abrazo 

Edwin A Cortes

Yo utilize el diagrama que nos ofrecio bushell, que valga decirlo le agradezco inmensamente 




elcp474 dijo:


> a que bien! Mira y de paso cuentanos como lo hiciste y que circuito usaste, que problemas te surguieron, como cuanto gastaste....no se!, algo que pueda servirnos a todos.
> De las experiencias se aprende!


----------



## elcp474 (May 15, 2011)

hola de nuevo! fijense que armé el circuito que fue diseñado con  un shmitt trigger y RC (resistencias y capacitores), y cuando lo probé funcionó y yo me alegré (jaja), pero de ahi lo quise probar otra vez y ya no funcionó. Ahora, tengo 2 pregunticas, me ayudan?

1.- El integrado es CMOS, y pregunto: ¿Qué cambios debo hacer en RC para que me funcione con TTL (osea como a 5 voltios)? porque creo que eché a perder el integrado =(

2.-El tiempo que tardó en encender el led de prueba que le puse fue como de unos 3 segundos, ¿Qué formula uso para calcular RC y dejar así el tiempo que necesito?

Gracias!


----------



## rupi (May 30, 2011)

salvademon dijo:


> buenas tardes veran, he buscado por todos lados en google y pense exponer mi problema.
> quisiera hacer un detector de flama ya sea a varilla o con fotoresistencia pero que sea sencillo.
> es mas para un boiler ya que a veces se apaga y quisiera poder poner un circuito que corte el paso del gas cuando se apaga la flama con una solenoide.
> espero me puedan ayudar con esto, cualquier sugerencia sera bien recibida
> ...



Hola.
Si todavia no encontraste un circuito para tu proposito, entonces te paso uno que hice hace unos 25 añitos apenas y que todavia esta funcionando. El circuito esta hecho a base de un operacional mA741, (si no lo conseguis usa otro similar que para el caso va igual), una fotocelula LDR y un transistor 2n2222 para exitar un relay y este a su vez opera un solenoide para el paso de gas. El preset de 22k es para regular la intencidad de luz de la llama. Las resistencias de 3k9 conectadas al pin 2 del CI son divisoras de tension para no usar polaridades negativas en el operacional. Los leds de salida son para indicar si esta apagada o encendida la llama. El LDR lo puse en la punta de un tubo de plastico de unos 8 cm de largo y a 45 grados aprximadamente para que tome mejor la llama desde abajo y no le de calor a la sonda que fabrique. El esquema esta fotografiado porque no me funciona el scanner, pero creo que no vas a tener inconvenientes en poder ver bien los valores de los componentes del circuito que como veras es muy sencillo de hacer. Te adjunto un grafico. Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## MARIANOMAR (Oct 5, 2011)

BUSHELL dijo:


> Hola.. , revivo este tema.
> 
> Para no extenderme, Imaginen un circuito (Sensor) que siempre trabaja, sensando. Pero este circuito, no puede operar inmediatamente, sino unos 5 segundos después, luego de que estabilice la condición. Cuando sensa, entrega 12 v, los mismos con los que se alimenta.
> Si no sensa, es porque algo anda mal, y lo que tiene que ocurrir es que se debe interrumpir inmediatamente un flujo de gas (adivinaron, es un sensor de llama, je,je,je). Entonces, lo mejor era cortar la alimentación de la solenoide.
> ...



Es que la sonda de ionizacion de un calentador de agua que va co dc. De 1,5 activa el quemador solo cuando la pongo manualmente a masa.¿donde estara el fallo?


----------



## rupi (Oct 6, 2011)

Hola MARIANOMAR. Hace años atras hacia a pedido unos controles de llama para quemadores de gasoil y gas. Te recomiendo que sigas utilizando relays para energizar los selenoides y no dispositivos de estado solido. Si bien un triac funciona bien, no lo hace seguro al proyecto. Cuando se quema un tiacs se pone en corto circuito dejando el solenoide energizado y en consecuencia sigue saliendo gas. Esa prueba la hice hace mucho tiempo y no resulta ni eficiente ni segura. Luego subo un circuito completo de este dispositivo, donde se contemplan 30 segundos iniciales de retardo mientras sensa la llama y luego habilita la ignicion. Saludos


----------



## ingenierus1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Buen dia, he visto los diseños propuestos previamente y he notado que todos requieren una conexion a AC, quisiera saber si hay una forma de diseñar el circuito con solo DC. Gracias.


----------



## AdrianD (May 9, 2012)

buenas yo soy estudiante y quiero armar un circuito para controlar el flujo de gas el caso es que nos dan un sensor de flama para hacerlo solo necesitaría el circuito que controle los reles para alimentar el selenoide de la válvula. ¿que me aconsejan? gracias de antemano


----------



## rupi (May 10, 2012)

AdrianD dijo:


> buenas yo soy estudiante y quiero armar un circuito para controlar el flujo de gas el caso es que nos dan un sensor de flama para hacerlo solo necesitaría el circuito que controle los reles para alimentar el selenoide de la válvula. ¿que me aconsejan? gracias de antemano



Como no tengo idea que es lo que tenes hecho y que tipo de sensor vas a utilizar, como ser un LDR, Diodo optico, o transistor optico, o bien si es un sensor de tipo comencial con su circuito de control incorporado, no puedo darte mucha ayuda que digamos. 
El proyecto que hice es completo y sensillo. Controla primero con un timer, durante 30 segundos al relay que activa el dispositivo de ignicion.
Previamente lo activa durante ese periodo de tiempo como seguridad, por posible acumulacion de gases en la caldera (Esta etapa se la llama barrido previo). Luego se activa otro timer durante 15 segundos mas, mientras que paralelamente el circuito energiza al relay que controla al solenoide de gas. 
Al salir gas por el pico del quemador y a la vez estar encendida la ignicion, (si esta todo bien), enciende la flama. 
Recien en este punto entra en juego el circuito detector de flama.
Pasados los 15 segundos de marcha y si no se produce la combustion, el sensor, si no detecta la flama asegura que el circuito de control, de parada a todo el proceso. Apagando la ingnicion y cortando el gas.
Este es el mecanismo para realizar un control de flama para una caldera o similar. Totalmente automatizado y seguro.
En mi caso utilice como sensor de flama una resistencia optica (LDR) conectada a un amplificador operacional y con un preset, ajustaba la sensibilidad de insidencia de luz de la flama. La salida del operacional controlaba un transistor de potencia NPN y este enegizaba directamente al relay que habilitaba el solenoide (GAS)

Subi mas info. Algun circuito que hayas hecho o el tipo de sensor que utizas para tu proyecto y tal vez pueda ayudarte mejor.

Te envio mis sludos
Rupi.


----------



## JMB84 (May 28, 2012)

Hola buenas para todos he leido todos sus comentario porque tuve la inquietud de saber bien como funciona los electrodos detectores de llama ya que mi trabajo tengo este sistema y el cual voy a intentar copiar el circuito electronico. De esta forma me pueden ayudar bien primero si copie el plano bien y segundo su funcionamiento.Les prometo que voy hacer el intento por lo menos


----------



## AdrianD (Jun 2, 2012)

rupi dijo:


> Como no tengo idea que es lo que tenes hecho y que tipo de sensor vas a utilizar, como ser un LDR, Diodo optico, o transistor optico, o bien si es un sensor de tipo comencial con su circuito de control incorporado, no puedo darte mucha ayuda que digamos.
> El proyecto que hice es completo y sensillo. Controla primero con un timer, durante 30 segundos al relay que activa el dispositivo de ignicion.
> Previamente lo activa durante ese periodo de tiempo como seguridad, por posible acumulacion de gases en la caldera (Esta etapa se la llama barrido previo). Luego se activa otro timer durante 15 segundos mas, mientras que paralelamente el circuito energiza al relay que controla al solenoide de gas.
> Al salir gas por el pico del quemador y a la vez estar encendida la ignicion, (si esta todo bien), enciende la flama.
> ...



ok disculpa la demora. mira usare un sensor comercial muy sencillo, Vcc, GND, Out, tu idea es esta muy bn, ahora necesito los circuitos de retardo o timer para la ignición y el selenoide, yo pensaba en usar dos 555 en monoestable para el tiempo y tratar de acoplar los circuitos para controlar los reles, pero si me puedes dar una mejor idea te lo agradezco.


----------



## MULTIWATT (Nov 8, 2012)

Que tal amigos, en una ocacion me llego una calefaccion de alta eficiencia, que le tube que construir el control de calefaccion, todo por medio de un pic, lo que no pude realizar es el circuito del sensor de flama de ionizacion, y le puse un phototransistor, use el pic18F2450 y los A/D del mismo para leer todos los sensores, funciono muy bien y aqui les adjunto la placa por si le sirve a alguien y agarre algunas ideas o se le ocurre una mejora.


----------



## LOKEVEO (Jul 21, 2017)

salvademon dijo:


> buenas tardes veran, he buscado por todos lados en google y pense exponer mi problema.
> quisiera hacer un detector de flama ya sea a varilla o con fotoresistencia pero que sea sencillo.
> es mas para un boiler ya que a veces se apaga y quisiera poder poner un circuito que corte el paso del gas cuando se apaga la flama con una solenoide.
> espero me puedan ayudar con esto, cualquier sugerencia sera bien recibida
> ...



Los calentadores de paso usan un sensor de flama en el quemador y encendido por chispa.  Pero yo construyo un simple sensor de flama de piloto usando un timer 555 (Vcc 16)  en el modo de  One-Shot o como es un Touch Switch solo para encender sin reset.   En el pin 2 colocas una resistencia de 2 Megohms y un capacitor cerámico (Disco parecido a una lenteja) de 20 nanofaradios exacto en el pin 2, conecta en la resistencia un cable largo de hasta 2 metros y otro debe ser el plano de masa o tierra, La flama actúa como un switch. Lo importante es el capacitor en el pin 2 para suprimir todo ruido electrostático o de ondas de radio etc. Un capacitor un poco mas grande como de 30 nF, produce un retardo en el disparo tanto al "conectar" como al "desconectar" El que utilizo es uno de 20 nF que me parece el punto ideal de disparo y ante la pequeña variación, la oscilación de la flama se logra un retardo a propósito. A la salida simplemente accionas un relevador, Relay (Relevo) de 50 a 100 mA 12 o 24 VCD,  a traves de un transistor NPN  2N2222 (Ic 200 mA  para no imponer carga al timer en el pin 3.  Lo utilizo en hornos industriales de restaurante o panadería como lo es el de la marca Blogett y otros. Existen en éstos Electro-válvulas que operan con 24 VCA y de 115 VCA, Por lo que los contactos pueden conectar en las terminales Normalmente Cerrados un chispeador (Spark module) ya sea que funcione con 115 o 220 o el que sea el de la red eléctrica de tu localidad.  y en el otro Normalmente Abierto la electro- Válvula principal del quemador.  Cuando se usa con electro-válvulas  de 24 VCA yo uso dos Relays iguales con su transistor driver cada uno y acoplados con resistencias en su base de aprox 2.2 a 4.7 Kilo-omhs desde el pin 3 del timer obviamente.  Así logro conectar lo que sea a cualquier voltaje independientemente.  He instalado en algunos hornos y freidoras industriales. En un calentador de agua o boiler no es práctico,  por eso preferimos el sistema común de termostato.  Espero haberte ayudado.





rupi dijo:


> Como no tengo idea que es lo que tenes hecho y que tipo de sensor vas a utilizar, como ser un LDR, Diodo optico, o transistor optico, o bien si es un sensor de tipo comencial con su circuito de control incorporado, no puedo darte mucha ayuda que digamos.
> El proyecto que hice es completo y sensillo. Controla primero con un timer, durante 30 segundos al relay que activa el dispositivo de ignicion.
> Previamente lo activa durante ese periodo de tiempo como seguridad, por posible acumulacion de gases en la caldera (Esta etapa se la llama barrido previo). Luego se activa otro timer durante 15 segundos mas, mientras que paralelamente el circuito energiza al relay que controla al solenoide de gas.
> Al salir gas por el pico del quemador y a la vez estar encendida la ignicion, (si esta todo bien), enciende la flama.
> ...




Veras: Usa un 555 en el modo Touch Switch o one shoot e inyecta una señal en el pin 2  a traves de una resistencia de 2 Megomhs desde una varilla de inox. desde la flama del piloto. Es muy importante que coloques un capacitor cerámico de 20 nF en el pin 2, esto elimina estática o señales de radiofrecuencia.  Yo construyo un circuito similar con temporizador de 7 segundos como seguridad, como lo describes. Así que uso dos 555 y relays (Relevos o Relé) Estos operan un chispeador comercial en las terminales C y N.C y en las terminales C y N.O. conecto la electro-válvula del quemador principal. Me ha funcionado durante años en varios hornos de restaurante y panaderías incluso en freidoras de aceite etc. Saludos. Ramón Duarte A. desde Hermosillo en Sonora Mex.


----------

